# Suche Gästepass D3 zwecks Kaufentscheidung



## WoWMegadon (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe D3 Fans,

bin nun schon ewig an WoW dran ( seit Release :-))),und iregndwie schaff ich es nicht mal was anderes zu zocken. Starcraft,SWTOR & andere Games haben mich nicht so in den Bann gezogen wie WoW. Da jetzt alle von Diablo 3 reden und ein Hype darum machen würde ich es mir gern mal ansehen ohne gleich wieder 50 € auszugeben und um dann doch nicht mehr weiter zu zocken. Wäre echt nett wenn jemand einen Gästepass für mich WoW geplagten übrig hätte!!!! Vielleicht kann mich ja D3 mal umstimmen um WoW links liegen zu lassen!!!

DANKE schonmal im voraus,falls es was wird mit dem Gästepass


----------

